# Please please please help me



## Kritter

I am turning 27 this week and my biggest regret in my life is that I never had the oppurtunity to play the cello.
We didnt have enough money and it honestly bothers me every day of my life that I havent been able to make this dream come true. Its something i'm so passionate about, i dont know where it comes from, but it brings me to tears everytime I think that ill never have the chance to have my very own cello. I was given a cheap violin when I was 16 and I took lessons for a few years, but when I started college my grades were slipping and I couldnt make time for both. Regardless, violin didn't feel the void. I need to play the cello, I have to. 

I am still in no financial position to purchase even a good begginers cello, however there is a luthier in town that would possibly cut me a deal on fixing up a cheap cello because he is just known as a generous man who does what he does for the love of it.

I have about $400 in amazon gift cards. I know that buying a cello off of amazon is a terrible idea. I have been told "just save your money" over and over, but the problem is, there's no money to save. This is my only option. I could possibly put $100-$150 with my gift cards to buy a cello. I know I will be getting a very low end instrument, but I need some advice on what is the best out of the worst. Something that is atleast made from decent materials, that could potentially be upgraded over time. From my understanding, some of these cheap cello's will just fall apart and are half plastic, and some are decent for begginers with a little sprucing up. 

I never expect to master this instrument, I never even care if anyone else in the world hears me play. Its just something I have to make happen in my life or i will never forgive myself. So please, if anyone knows of any brands that are decent for begginers that I could find on amazon in my price range, give me suggestions. This is something that is very important to me, and any help will be so greatly appreciated.


----------



## Head_case

Hi there,

if you pick up the violin again, maybe join a band or community orchestra and get to fiddle around with one of the cellos on loan?

Failing that, if you stretch your budget, you might need around US$800 for a Korean budget cello like the Corina or the Shim branded ones. Buying secondhand and doing it up is probably an easier bet. Although as far as chinese made ones go - hard to say unless you can read the language and demo.

Or take up:










Sadly the cost of an instrument rockets as you do down the lower octave end. Flutes, recorders, strings .... there is the *predictable) risk that you will end up with exactly what you paid for. You might look over in the cello forums for advice:

http://www.celloheaven.com/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=846

It's really hard carting one around, especially if you have to get around in public spaces. If you took up the flute however, you can carry it around anywhere, and for less than US$100 you'll get a decent secondhand player


----------



## Head_case

Here's what the above instrument sounds like:






It's entitled something like 'Moon reflection: the second spring'. Whilst working in China, I was surprised to discover the richness of the living culture - partly due to its suppression for decades. The 'Moon reflection' refers to the darkness ..and the light at the end of the civil war ( the civil war formed the backbone for the Japanese invasion as the country broke down into the Second World War). The second spring, like the Prague Spring, is a political reference, to the destruction of the country by the exhausted Nationalists who fought the Japanese, only to be stabbed in the back by the communists. This kind of music was politically correct (a little like Russian censorship)) but although historically inaccurate, pulled on the heartstrings of the broke and famished peasants and made a cheap stab at making good music. I thought that might bring a smile to you


----------



## Head_case

And here you go - how to buy a cello:

http://www.celloheaven.com/viewforum.php?f=11


----------



## joen_cph

Nice piece and string playing there, Head_case.

A few picked-up treads:
http://www.thomann.de/dk/akustiske_celloer.html?kat_id=764

http://www.allthingsstrings.com/Ins...E2/How-to-Shop-for-a-Cello-Priced-Under-5-000


----------

